# Re: Oil catch can - relocated!



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Been thinking of a catch can on & off for awhile. Am in an 'off' phase but the 'on' switch is threatening. But first up I need to understand what the connections are all for.

I found instructions on how to fit the Forge catch can, and nicked/doctored one of the images for my porpoises. Take a look at this:









So, the flow as shown by the red arrows is correct, yes? The cam cover feeds oily air into the catch can, as does the, what, bottom of the block somehow? No matter; those two left-most arrows join to flow into the catch can, then the filtered air flows back down into the TIP, right? So basically if I follow this flow somehow, I could fit any set of hoses and catch can I like, right?

And am I right in thinking an alternative would be to have both the left-most arrows feeding separate hoses into the two nozzles on the catch can (so both can hoses are input, as opposed to one in and one out) and just vent to air somehow? Frase, bud, thanks for your PMs; that's basically what you've done with that MOCAL jobbie, yes? Just looking at the schematic and the pic above I think the pieces have fallen into place - except where the venting to air is done. :?

So. Do I understand right? The two oily air hoses, top and bottom of the block, both feed into one catch can inlet nozzle? Then the catch can outlet hose goes back into the TIP?

:?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You are correct in your theory, but i dont know where the dolphins come into it.. :lol: 
You have 1 head breather and 1 crancase breather.
Here is a catch can with a filter breather to atmosphere..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-Ste ... 3ef1a90334
beware though, as fumes will be in the engine bay and may enter the cabin.

My Provent 200 is what im going for and it can be used as an atmospheric or closed venting system and captured oil is returned to the sump..
https://www.mann-hummel.com/group/uploa ... CUaaBi.pdf
Filter Serve in Walsall can supply these.
1.8ers would only need the 100 series but the check valve needs to be bought seperately as an option.

Steve


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Worth mentioning, that at idle, everything is other way around. Venting into atmosphere is not a problem, but at idle umetered air would be coming in.

Kind regards


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers Steve. So with your plan, you'll need two hoses (head and crank case breathers - thanks for the info) feeding into the Provent inlet pipe, then the Provent outlet feeding into the TIP, yes? So where are you planning on running the oil return into? It's supposed to feed the sump, right? Is there some sort of tap/valve/something to feed the regathered oil into? Or are you planning on just blocking the hole and emptying the tank occasionally?

Oh, and the filter; is that cleaned occasionally, or junked and replaced? Can't quite see from that PDF... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Cheers Steve. So with your plan, you'll need two hoses (head and crank case breathers - thanks for the info) feeding into the Provent inlet pipe, then the Provent outlet feeding into the TIP, yes? So where are you planning on running the oil return into? It's supposed to feed the sump, right? Is there some sort of tap/valve/something to feed the regathered oil into? Or are you planning on just blocking the hole and emptying the tank occasionally?
> 
> Oh, and the filter; is that cleaned occasionally, or junked and replaced? Can't quite see from that PDF... [smiley=book2.gif]


Im pretty sure the V6 doesnt breathe through a vent in the sump..just the head..so i only have 1 pipe which goes into the Provent and the gases go in to the TIP. The collected oil returns to the sump via the Turbo oil return line which will be teed in to, so it will be automated.
Steve


----------



## ajb100 (Jun 23, 2009)

ayone know where you can buy that forge t piece which joins the head and block breathers? thats perfectg for my needs


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

ajb100 said:


> ayone know where you can buy that forge t piece which joins the head and block breathers? thats perfectg for my needs


im glad you asked after one myself


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

sorry to sound a bit newbieish but what does a catch can do????

Cheers


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome sell that T piece (forge part)

Catch can has one inlet so the "T" is necessary but a short straight from the head to a normal T intercepting the pipe from the crankcase would suffice.
One thing to remember there is a vacuum pipe that goes to another T from the crankcase breather and that is prone to boost leaks that go undetected.
Pic with inlet manifold removed









Another showing the perished rubber









I am venting mine to atmosphere through a decent filter but low down in the engine bay


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Right, think I'm gonna do this. I've pinged Mr. Saikou an e-mail asking some questions on various options. I think there's more than enough room up by the bulkhead to fit either a Stage 2 or Stage 3 can. Still thinking about which stage can, what angle the hose connectors should come off at, and need to confirm all the breather hoses are 19mm ID, except the fecker that feeds back into the TIP which is 16mm ID. I mean, why make them all the same size? We wouldn't want it to be easy now, would we Audi? :?

Will get a sight tube too, and occasionally drain the bugger. Don't like the idea of venting to atmo' and not sure I like the idea of draining the gathered 'oil' back into the sump either. I mean, have you seen the state of that crap? Steve, I hope your Mann Hummel jobbie returns just oil back into the sump.

So. Early days yet. Need to get out under the bonnet tomorrow and trial-locate a water bottle/WD40 can to see what my options might be. Wish me luck.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds interesting... fingers crossed for you mate :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good luck.
Provent can be used as a venting type, or closed.
I don't want the smell of oil in the cab, so I will be burning the fumes.
The collected oil is filtered in the Provent before it is returned automatically.
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a brand new Forge catch can with red hoses for sale if any one is interested PM me


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

So, bit more of a look under t'bonnet and think a Stage 2 can will _just _fit up against the bulkhead. One of these feckers:









I'd probably be going for 19mm inlet (to match the breather hoses) and 16mm outlet (to match the TIP inlet) and with them pointing in slightly different directions.

I've got my eye on this T-piece that 42DD do:









And on some 19mm hose from Hosequip aka Sirus UK. They have an eBay shop selling a hose & connectors kit for about £20. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19mm-Oil-Catc ... 4cf4a5626a Just need the can and some 16mm hose and I'm done.

Thinking about using my existing Forge 3-way hose (as found here: http://forgemotorsport.co.uk/content.as ... t=FM225CCH) rather than replace the lower breather hose and use a new T-piece a la 42DD. Would certainly make fitting easier. We'll see. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, so the plan is to fit some lovely 19mm and 16mm hose I got from Think Automotive (top shop, great guy behind the counter) along with a 19mm alu' hose joiner from the same place. Pics later; they're in the garage.

Ordered a Saikou Michi catch can and my colleague in the States this week e-mailed me a picture of it:









Should be in my hands this weekend, and in the car shortly thereafter. 

Thought about replacing the hoses at the top and bottom of the engine (crank and cam breathers?) but they're already a) new, and/or b) joined by a lovely Forge piece. So I'm going to use that, connect the Forge hose to the inlet of the can, and the other end I'll plug into the TIP. Basically the same way the Forge can is connected.

Pics as I go, naturally.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I like the look of this FB looking forward to seeing your results and impressions of the quality


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Making good progress mate


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Good lad Rainman, make sure the pics and instructions are nice and detailed for spaccers like me to follow 

Charlie


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure even I, wordsmith that I am, can write simple-enough instructions for you, Charlene... 

My boss, back from the US at [email protected] this morning, stopped by to drop off this:









Impression of build quality is that it's excellent. The design is to my spec; I got a 19mm inlet (the one on the top) and a 16mm outlet (the one on the bottom), at slightly different angles to standard. Did it this way so it would match the breather hose coming in and the TIP hose going out - of the can, I mean. Remember, the bit of hose from the 'hockey puck' aka PRV is 19mm, but it's 16mm going into the TIP. Thanks, Audi.  Did the angles as I hope to fit it up by the bulkhead, and routing the hoses 'front-right' seemed to me the best option. Guess I'll find out. :?

I'm going to reuse this, which takes care of joining the two hoses together and means I don't need a T-piece to do so; this bit will do the job for me:









The bit that currently goes to the PRV will go into the can, and from the can to the TIP. The PRV itself I think I'll leave off. Can always put it back on between the can and TIP if I have to/need to/someone tells me I should.

So now I've got all the bits. Will put up pictures of the hoses and alu joiner I've got probably tomorrow. But it's coming together...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mondo said:


> Not sure even I, wordsmith that I am, can write simple-enough instructions for you, Charlene...


You make a good point, which for you is rare :-* 

Charlie


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, last one for today. Not sure if I've uploaded this before, but these are the other bits I'll need; the 19mm hose, the 16mm hose and a 19mm alu joiner to connect the 19mm hose to the Forge bit I'm retaining. Trial-fitted the hoses on the can and they fit perfectly. Phew. 









I don't have a nut yet to go on the bulkhead to attach the can with, but hopefully one of the spare SS ones I've got will do the job.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Right, the hard work's done; I fitted the can to the car today. As it was before I started:









The candidate mount points I've got in mind are these two buggers:









But the strut brace nut has potential too:









So. To make a bit of space I half took off my DV relo hoses and one of the hoses on the top of the TIP. Should be room in there for a can:









So I had a good old fiddle under there and just couldn't find a good mount point.  Then I remembered from my own research how some folks had removed the black plastic block that houses a relay, relocated the relay inside the S-shaped cable run housing behind the airbox and made use of that space. This bit:









Took it all off easily enough - it's only press-fitted in - but TBH it didn't seem to help. OK, so back to my first choice area. I also remember people bending the soft alu aircon pipe a little to make some space, so I did that too and found that the strut brace nut would do nicely:

















The site tube, although useful, does make fitting a bit more awkward. And care is needed when bending the aircon pipe; don't want to snap it off. :? The can's only on with one nut at each end, but it seems secure enough.

Rest of the hoses back in place and I'm almost done:









Think I've got enough space to fit the two hoses - a task for tomorrow:









It's ended up looking a bit more 'stealth' than I'd imagined, but that's OK. Checking the site tube and draining the can will be fun, but it's in! Hoses tomorrow, then I'm done.

You'd never know I've been...


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice project Mondo! Thanks for the step by step and pics. You've tempted me.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice work, ive relocated the relay box too, which has given some room back.
I think you will deffo have fun emptying it.
Steve


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll keep this brief, as the server keeps crapping out and losing my updates. So, ready to finish the job:








PRV off, inside covered in [email protected]:








...as is the Forge end...








...and the other end, wot goes into the TIP:








So, cleaned them up a bit with some carb cleaner, then connected my 19mm hose from the Forge 3-way thing into the can, then the 16mm from the bottom of the can back into the TIP. Used that alu' joiner for these two:








You can see the larger of the two hoses snaking into the can, and the slightly smaller one following a similar arc just below:








Exposed HG-M TIP, the two new hoses... Somewhere in there is a catch can:








Ah, there it is:








And there we have it. All done. Cover off/on, jobs a good 'un:
















Thoughts in a mo', so I don't lose the above. A-freakin'-gain.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Looks totally oem with the covers back one.... excellent work


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Thoughts:
Not sure if all that oily sludgy crap will be filtered out, but it's evidently in there and I'd rather it weren't.
Checking the sight tube is gonna be impossible without a torch.
Emptying the can is gonna be a right kerfuffle. To say the least. :?

Still, glad I did it. The 16mm hose going onto the TIP was, for some reason, a total [email protected] to get on. Actually getting the existing Forge bit I had on the TIP there was a right pain too, so maybe something about the TIP, er, tip  made it awkward. At any rate, had to soak the new hose in boiling water to soften it, and WD40 the arse off the TIP end before I could get it on, and then only just enough to securely attach with a jubilee clip. Little fecker. :evil:

I probably haven't fitted the can in the best place, but finding a better one was beyond me. Might take another look come the summer. It might have been easier to fit one of those Mocal ones like Frase has, except for me I'd already arranged the Saikou Michi one, and fabricating a bracket for it was beyond me - I have no metal, no metalworking skills, so had to make do with the bits supplied. Plus the Mocal one is just a metal box, whereas the SM one has some filters in there. Does it matter? FIIK. 

So. Done. Now just gotta empty the [email protected] occasionally...

PS: Cheers Robb.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yeah, last point: cost.

The can itself was a custom Stage 2 can, posted to the US and brought back by a friend. Cost: $100/*£65*ish. Plus maybe £20 if you got it delivered to the UK.
A few lengths of 19mm and 16mm hose, plus a 19mm hose joiner: *£14* all up from some shop Wak introduced me to. Name eludes me at the mo'.
Fistful of 25mm SS Jubilee clips. Fleabay, about *£5* I think.

That was it. Total price: about *£85* all up.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Great work FB will have a good read of this tomorrow evening when I'm home


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice, I priced up the saikou michi can last year before my turbo went pop and took all my money lol.
Well done fella, one of those tubes seems to have quite a bend in it, just make sure it doesnt collapse over when it is warm.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Mondo said:


> Been thinking of a catch can on & off for awhile. Am in an 'off' phase but the 'on' switch is threatening. But first up I need to understand what the connections are all for.
> 
> I found instructions on how to fit the Forge catch can, and nicked/doctored one of the images for my porpoises. Take a look at this:
> 
> ...


That looks awesome mondo, can I get a look at your airbox please?. thanks


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Matt, yeah that smaller hose does have a bit of a compression thing going on. Will watch it closely. Not sure how to address it; more hose? Less hose? We'll seel.

Muxly, take a look at Modshack for details on the VDTA. It's a nice/good piece of kit.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Mondo said:


> Matt, yeah that smaller hose does have a bit of a compression thing going on. Will watch it closely. Not sure how to address it; more hose? Less hose? We'll seel.
> 
> Muxly, take a look at Modshack for details on the VDTA. It's a nice/good piece of kit.


Cheers Mondo, is that bendy forge pipe called a crank case hose?.

Thanks


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

muxgt said:


> ...is that bendy forge pipe called a crank case hose?...


Cam cover breather hose: http://forgemotorsport.co.uk/content.as ... t=FM225CCH


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Mondo said:


> muxgt said:
> 
> 
> > ...is that bendy forge pipe called a crank case hose?...
> ...


Your a star 

Was looking but couldn't find it anywhere.

Thank you


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

did you get hit with any custom charges?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

He used a mule to bring it back...catch up Adam :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

jamman said:


> He used a mule to bring it back...catch up Adam :wink:


just seen its ben a long day :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Same here mate testing dis boards so bored


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

adam-tt said:


> did you get hit with any custom charges?


So, technically the answer is No. But you know why now... :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good work and quite surprised on the amount of sludge.
Really sure i made the right choice with the Provent as there is a fine filter to hold the crap in the can and with a removeable top to access the filter is going to prove its worth..oh..and auto drain.
The Provent 100 is approx £70
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Good work and quite surprised on the amount of sludge.
> Really sure i made the right choice with the Provent as there is a fine filter to hold the crap in the can and with a removeable top to access the filter is going to prove its worth..oh..and auto drain.
> The Provent 100 is approx £70
> Steve


Looking at the specs the Provent 100 isn't suitable for the TT after a remap :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Good work and quite surprised on the amount of sludge.
> ...


The provent is based on diesel engines and lots of blow by.
Petrol engines have tighter cylinder/piston tolerances and less blow by. The 100 will be fine for less than 300bhp, then the 150 will be good for 500, then on to the 200,400 and 800 range
Steve


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, so it's about 3 weeks after installation now. Didn't think there was much gunk in there after a week, but it probably just hadn't raised over the bottom level of the sight tube. Took a look a few days ago and, oh yeah, there's crap in there alright. Plus, as Matt pointed out, there was a kink in one of the hoses which seemed to have gotten worse. So both those items had to be addressed.

First problem, the kink in the outlet hose:








So, both to sort that out and drain the can, the top outlet hose had to come off. Looks quite clean, as I was hoping:








Inlet on the left, outlet on the right. Not that you needed me to tell you that, going from the hose insides:








Hmmm... actually, that should be the other way around. :? The larger hose going into the can is clean, but the smaller hose coming out of the hose is dirty. WTF? Will think about that later. Meanwhile, with the hoses off I can see the sight tube more clearly, and oh yeah, there's crap in there for sure:
















Huh, meant to take a pic of what came out. Still got it; will prob' do it later as it's out in the garage. Very watery, yellowish looking murky crap. Yum.

So, after draining it I put the can back in and took off 4-5 inches from the kinked hose. That seemed to pull it straighter which is what I hoped, as I couldn't find the 16mm 90deg connecting elbow I'd need otherwise. Phew. Looks much better now:








So, all done. It's certainly catching gunk, and it's certainly easier to drain with it out of the car - which isn't too difficult to do, fortunately.

And now, apart from the occasional extra bit of IM polishing, I swear I'm done under the bonnet. :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice one Mondo!! looking forward to fitting mine at the end of the month!! 

Damien.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Shame it kinked up but glad you got it sorted... mine is still empty


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers guys. It only kinked up 'cause I was nervous about cutting the hose too short, resulting in it being.... (can you guess?)... too long, so that kink was basically the bottom of a too-long U-shape. Cutting it shorter made a more gradual, gentle arc - and no squashed bits.

Oh, and as promised:









[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wow


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I was surprised how bunged up with crap your hoses and prv were compared to mine, but having to empty that much out after less than 3 weeks can't be right surely?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Dunno, Robb. I get the impression it tails off after awhile; hope so. Bit of a hassle getting the can out TBH. Still, better out than in, as they say. 

Wow indeed, Jam-man. :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Mondo said:


> Cheers guys. It only kinked up 'cause I was nervous about cutting the hose too short, resulting in it being.... (can you guess?)... too long, so that kink was basically the bottom of a too-long U-shape. Cutting it shorter made a more gradual, gentle arc - and no squashed bits.
> 
> Oh, and as promised:
> 
> ...


Exactly why you dont want this shit draining back into your sump. Can you not run a bit of tubing down somewhere with easy access and drain it in situ.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, Matt, I probably can. I can probably run a hose to pop out by/under/thru the undertray - then I don't have to f*%k about taking hoses off and wiggling the can out. In fact, think I will.

Sheeet, another mod. 

:lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Coor blimey Mondo thats alot of engine puss!!!  

think it was a good investment the old puss can!! 

Damien.


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice Catch Can setup is very similiar to my layout and using same catch can I've got although I didnt have the inlet/outlet angle changed. Will say now the first few months it really does catch quite a bit of crap out of the system which is normal should settle down after that.

Found this which you might like...

http://www.carformance.com.au/catch-can-quick-drain-kit.html


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers, Cooks. Looks a lot like the 42DD kit. Hmmm, I wonder why... :wink:

http://store.42draftdesigns.com/Catch-C ... p_325.html

Seems a variation on the quick-release valve, with a 90deg angle. The SM can I've got drains straight down - not that it probably matters. I'm just looking at a bit of clear PVC hose, fed prob'ly thru the undertray.

And Matt, meant to say, I'd seen from others the kind of gunk that can come out - and is evidently circling around in there. Yes, I'd def' hate to have that stuff drained into my sump.

Maybe the Mann Hummel jobbie is much better at filtering/extracting reusable oil. Sincerely hope Mr. Collier knows what he's up to. :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hope so..but I am running a new engine and new oil, so it's a good starting point and the oil will be changed every couple of thou.

Wonder if it's just oil in your can..
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Must admit that crossed my mind.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry, don't understand. Oil in my catch can? :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Sorry, don't understand. Oil in my catch can? :?


You should only have condensed oil in your catch can...
Steve


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

This mod has definitely gone on my list of things to get to eventually, but I have to ask: Why did Audi/Volkswagon, given their mottos regarding engineering perfection, choose the PCV route . . . why not go with a catch-can on all turbos? It seems they condemned our engines' performances to gradual decline. And one last question: can low mileage, very regular and often oil changes, etc., keep this from being a problem and allow the PCV to suffice? Thanks as always for the handholding!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You should be in a better position if you look after your oil and engine and there is probably no reason to change from the PCV system in place, unless your getting lots of blow-by or running your oil very hot as the engine will end up eating the additional vapours and may start to coke your pipes up.
Steve


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

It is weird. I know some cars don't gunk up at all, and yet others do. See what you're saying now, Steve. Whatever it is, it's evidently not oil, and I'm pleased it's not going back in my engine. Would be interesting if you, Mr. C, temporarily caught whatever the MH can is feeding back into your sump to confirm it's lovely Black Stuff.

Maybe mine is a symptom of some other problem, and I've just treated that. Dunno. Certainly gonna stick with it - and an easier way of draining the bugger.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mondo said:


> It is weird. I know some cars don't gunk up at all, and yet others do. See what you're saying now, Steve. Whatever it is, it's evidently not oil, and I'm pleased it's not going back in my engine. Would be interesting if you, Mr. C, temporarily caught whatever the MH can is feeding back into your sump to confirm it's lovely Black Stuff.
> 
> Maybe mine is a symptom of some other problem, and I've just treated that. Dunno. Certainly gonna stick with it - and an easier way of draining the bugger.


Im not sure what has come out of your mota, but it looks to have some water possibly mixed in with it.
My oil should and will always look golden as if the oil is black..it needs changing.. :roll:
My oil will be auto returned to the sump but my filter will catch anything bigger than the filter pores, which i will post up when i have something to show.
Steve


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, one last update. Just drained the can again today, while I was waiting for the oil to drain out of the sump. Was looking for somewhere to run a hose to make draining easier but couldn't really find one. Must look again...

Anyway, it's been, what, another 3 weeks gone by? First time drain after about a fortnight took up just under 4 marks on the bottle I am using (see page 3 if you're interested) and this time it's now just under 5 marks, so tailing off dramatically. When I took the can out the sight tube suggesed nothing in it, borne out by how little more came out. Good.

Might try another look at where to run a hose, otherwise it's a can-out job. Not such a big deal, but we'll see. Other than that, I really am... DONE!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I will be vacuum pumping my can Mondo!! sucking the puss out from the top hose. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> I will be vacuum pumping my can Mondo!! sucking the puss out from the top hose.
> 
> Damien.


Sick sµ¢ker.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol: :lol: magic those fluid extractor pumps!!

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

fluid extractor pump = Essex bird? :?

:lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> fluid extractor pump = Essex bird? :?
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

So a minor modification today. Never been 100% happy with the location of the catch can, so I moved it today. Has been a month or so in the planning, trial fitting - and finding something doesn't work. But I finally got all the bits together and it looked like it was going to work, so I did it!

I did more than just relocate it too; the can outlet now doesn't feed into the TIP, instead it vents to atmo'. I put a wee K&N filter on the can outlet and plugged the TIP inlet.

Before:









Basically I removed the relay box at the back and fed the wire thru the cable run box instead, to make some room. Did that awhile ago. And now, with the refitting/re'wiring' it looks like this:









































I picked up a wee L-shaped bracket, bolts & nuts from a local hardware store (£0.55 - bargain!) and fitted it to the bottom corner of what was holding the relay box on. Then bolted the can to that using the arm that came with it. Bit fiddly, but got there in the end.

I also got a 19mm plastic elbow to go from the 3-way Forge hose on the top so I could run the Gates hose into the can. Fitted the K&N breather filter to the outlet (whose mini-Jubilee clip was the one size I didn't have...) and bunged the TIP end. Et voila:










Some of the nuts might need changing for wingnuts, as they're a fecker to hold still while tightening the bolt, but I'm 98% happy with it all as it stands.

Phew!


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Mondo . . . I am humbled by your diligent pursuit of perfection. And I am always learning from you. Thanks for the status updates on your catch can project.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers Tim. But all's not well in the Land of the Can. Went for a short drive today and could smell a kind of fuel smell in the car. Has to be the mini K&N filter venting into the bay and being sucked into the cabin. Died away turning the A/C off and just opening the windows. Not 100% sure if using Recirc helped or not. Either way...

...will be acquiring a 90deg elbow and a hose connector and pushing the K&N down lower into the engine. Hopefully that'll stop the smell 'cause it can't stay the way it is. :?


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Cheers Tim. But all's not well in the Land of the Can. Went for a short drive today and could smell a kind of fuel smell in the car. Has to be the mini K&N filter venting into the bay and being sucked into the cabin. Died away turning the A/C off and just opening the windows. Not 100% sure if using Recirc helped or not. Either way...
> 
> ...will be acquiring a 90deg elbow and a hose connector and pushing the K&N down lower into the engine. Hopefully that'll stop the smell 'cause it can't stay the way it is. :?


Bummer. But you'll sort it out! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, so yesterday I think I sorted the smell. I took the K&N mini breather filter off the can outlet, replacing it with a short length of hose, a 90deg elbow and a longer length of hose, on the end of which is the K&N. Basically moved it deep in the engine bay. Seems to be much better, with the only faint smell coming when sitting still in traffic. Good enough for me.

And because threads are useless without pictures:

























And that's it; I'm concentrating on a separate cunning plan now...


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Final update. :roll: Pushing the mini breather filter down into the engine bay helped a lot, but it still wasn't perfect. So I conceded defeat and plumbed the can outlet back into the TIP. But somewhere along the way I changed TIPs for the Creations Motorsport etch-a-sketch copy of BB's one, which has the breather inlet in a different location to the HG-M one I had. FFS...

So. Had to route both the inlet and outlet catch can hoses over the TIP and, as a result, fiddle with where the DV relo hoses were running. And, as The Sultan pointed out yesterday, I really should have the PRV (aka hockey puck) on there somewhere, to stop the turbo possibly drawing air from the can rather than the TIP. Probably won't make much difference, but it might mean all the air going into the turbo has passed over the MAF sensor first, so what the engine thinks is going on might be a bit more accurate. Either way, it's done:

















And now I really AM done with the catch can.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

good job buddy..... but thanks for now putting the idea in my head that I need to put the PRV back in.......


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, I lied; I'm not done with this. Relocated the 19mm hose under the TIP, and the 16mm one will be done when I find some suitable elbows:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Its Alive!
Ahh found it.Why do I seem to be following in Mondo's footsteps ..nm .

Mondo has since removed his, and Im going to remove mine too .

1. I already knew Mondo had removed his before fitting mine , he didnt find it much good(doesnt mean I wouldnt tho :lol: )
2. Wak advised me recently also that the benefits are debateable at the very least(especially for my setup).
3. I never did notice much difference with it on,sure the baffle inside has yellow mayo and there was a small amount of what looked like cold tea inside, condensed water(could have been baffle rust!).

The main reason for me..
and you could say this is down to bad positioning ,no vent on my part or whatever but.
I get sludge on my dipstick with it fitted.
There is no oil/water x contamination in the engine afaik.
This is a bad pic but its the best I have to illustrate positions.

















First time I noticed the dipstick sludge ,I thought "goodness me" or similar  I hope my headgasket /oil cooler hasnt started leaking.
The sludge or mayo was on a very specific part of the dipstick.. just under the level of the inlet manifold or in line with the bottom of the catch can(where the water collects) .
I tried it with the can off..no dipstick sludge, now the can is back on/sludge so its coming off right quick again now that Im sure.

My theory is, since theres a resevoir of water at level x and its connected to the breather system it also condenses inside the engine at the same level ,whereas with no can this water would travel down The TIP if it even condensed much at all there wouldnt be a large water resevoir..hey maybe itd even help charge cooling.
Ill chance it on bad vapours going into the intake..so long mr catch can.

New advert in marketplace soon  :lol:


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

RudeBadger said:


> sorry to sound a bit newbieish but what does a catch can do????
> 
> Cheers


Further to RudeBadger's quote, does everybody *HAVE, NEED or WANT* a Catch Can?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

3TT3 said:


> ...Why do I seem to be following in Mondo's footsteps ...


Should I be afraid?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Not since I went for oem washer bottle for the wi resevoir, Ive deviated :lol:


----------

